# New Flex Driver, Question About Forfeiting Blocks >45min



## zaruza12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I've been reading around about forfeiting blocks, and I've seen some conflicting information regarding what happens when you forfeit a block more than 45 minutes before that start time. One one hand, I see people saying that forfeiting a block more than 45 minutes before start DOES in fact negatively impact you, and on the other hand I see people saying that it does not penalize you even in the slightest.

Could anyone be so kind as to clarify for me? I forfeited a block tomorrow due to snow (it was a 5pm-8pm block, and it is currently 3:24pm the day before the block at the time of writing, so it is well over the 45 minute period Amazon asks you to comply with). I've only done one delivery block since getting accepted a few days ago, so I'm just worried I'll get dinged for this in some hidden way. Does forfeiting more than 45 minutes before the block have any effect at all on your standing?


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

zaruza12 said:


> ... what happens when you forfeit a block more than 45 minutes before that start time.


Nothing. It's as if you never scheduled it in the first place.


----------



## zaruza12 (Nov 12, 2019)

VictorD said:


> Nothing. It's as if you never scheduled it in the first place.


Alright, because I've read about people saying that you will stop seeing offers for that same time and same day, like I won't see 5pm-8pm on Wednesdays anymore. Not true at all then?

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

As long as it’s 45 mins before, you’re fine. I’ve forfeited probably 300 blocks over 3 years and never had an issue. Still see all the offers ‘til this day. But seen many who dropped them with less than 45 mins before the shift never come back (I think on the 2nd forfeit with <45 mins you get permanently deactivated).


----------



## Fordman44 (Aug 19, 2017)

If you forfeit less than <45 minutes you will get an email from Corporate asking for an explanation as to why. You probably need to have a good reason or it will go against you. Lot of things can prevent you from giving less than 45 minutes notice (wink)


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

zaruza12 said:


> I've been reading around about forfeiting blocks, and I've seen some conflicting information regarding what happens when you forfeit a block more than 45 minutes before that start time. One one hand, I see people saying that forfeiting a block more than 45 minutes before start DOES in fact negatively impact you, and on the other hand





zaruza12 said:


> Alright, because I've read about people saying that you will stop seeing offers for that same time and same day, like I won't see 5pm-8pm on Wednesdays anymore. Not true at all then?
> 
> Thanks for your reply!


Things have changed over the years. It used to be that any same-day forfeit would block you from seeing any blocks within that time period. (You dropped a 4 hr block starting at noon, wouldn't see anything until 4PM). We used to be able to forfeit up until 15 min before, changed to 45 and became more serious consequences.
Any forfeit before 45 min is like it never happened. Also, although you won't see that exact block again that day, you will still see blocks from other pickups for the same time and sometimes even the same block if the $$ has changed.


----------

